# COVID-19



## janyhopkins (Mar 16, 2020)

Is there a CPT code for the collection of COVID-19? This swab is being sent to an outside laboratory. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shannbates (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't have an answer for you, but wanted to tag on a question.  Does anyone have any info in regards to reporting 6005F for COVID-19 or another patient safety code?


----------



## mmelic (Mar 16, 2020)

This is info I received today from my employer:

New codes U0001 "laboratory test for SARS-CoV-2/Coronavirus (COVID-19)" and U0002 "non-CDC laboratory tests for SARS-CoV-2/2019-nCoV (COVID-19)" will be available in the next table update for dates of services after 2/4/2020.

CMS has released the attached information sheets relating to coverage & payment related to COVID-19:

• Medicare Coverage and Payment info: https://www.cms.gov/files/document/03052020-medicare-covid-19-fact-sheet.pdf
• Medicaid Coverage and Payment info: https://www.cms.gov/files/document/03052020-medicaid-covid-19-fact-sheet.pdf
• Individual and Small Group Insurance Coverage & Payment Info: https://www.cms.gov/files/document/03052020-individual-small-market-covid-19-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## janyhopkins (Mar 17, 2020)

According to the information I received this morning to my question, the answer is no. The collection is included in the test , just as it is with any other throat or nasal culture that is taken. The only option is to use the 99000 which is for handling and/or conveyance of specimen for transfer from the office to a laboratory since you are not running the test in our office. This information came from an auditor.


----------



## kjdallas (Mar 20, 2020)

*87635* SARS-COV-2 COVID-19 AMP PRB

from the AMA, March 13, 2020


----------



## janyhopkins (Mar 20, 2020)

kjdallas said:


> *87635* SARS-COV-2 COVID-19 AMP PRB
> 
> from the AMA, March 13, 2020


Great thank you for this information!


----------



## ljk5717 (Mar 23, 2020)

Are there any guidelines that state 87635 cannot be billed with certain other CPT codes? For example, if this is tested with other strains of Coronavirus, are we able to be reimbursed for all, or just the 87635?


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 14, 2020)

janyhopkins said:


> Is there a CPT code for the collection of COVID-19? This swab is being sent to an outside laboratory. Thank you in advance.


See HCPCS codes G2023 and G2024 effective 03/01/20


----------



## shannon1189 (Apr 15, 2020)

I am also looking for this information - but need to clarify that this is a physician practice (professional) billing with POS 11. We called WPS GHA (our Medicare carrier) and were told that G2023 and G2024 were only payable with the following POS: 12, 31, 41, 42, 60, and 71. We have patients coming to the office and staff doing a drive up test with no E&M that day. Code 99000 is a bundled only procedure and not separately payable.


----------



## csperoni (Apr 16, 2020)

shannon1189 said:


> I am also looking for this information - but need to clarify that this is a physician practice (professional) billing with POS 11. We called WPS GHA (our Medicare carrier) and were told that G2023 and G2024 were only payable with the following POS: 12, 31, 41, 42, 60, and 71. We have patients coming to the office and staff doing a drive up test with no E&M that day. Code 99000 is a bundled only procedure and not separately payable.


I don't think there is a billable service, but anyone with other information should feel free to correct me.  
G2023 & G2024 are for laboratory use.  I think your specimen collection would be bundled in the audio (99441-99443) or telehealth (E/M code) service that resulted in the decision for the patient to have the test.  
To equate it to non-covid services, if the patient called complaining of UTI symptoms and came in just for a urine specimen that you sent to an outside lab, you wouldn't bill for collecting the urine specimen.


----------



## cdnred1360 (May 17, 2020)

99000, check with carriers, but most I have billed are paying for collection of the specimen during pandemic in addition to evaluation and management codes.  Usually reimbursed $5-$7,  the insurance provider reps state this is due to pandemic and the cost involved for providers' offices PPE they must use to provide this service.  Carrier specific.


----------



## mcarver (May 21, 2020)

I had found this document put out by the AMA on May 6th, indicating that if documentation requirements were meet that a 99211 or 99000 could be billed. And I was wondering if anyone else had any tried to bill it.  We have clinics doing curbside testing, sometimes done by an R.N. and sometimes by a M.A. and I am asking for the facility side of coding. Thank you


----------

